# Ma poisse avec mon 4s



## yanikfiat (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai envie de vous faire partager ma mésaventure avec Apple, et son bel iPhone 4s!


Jour de sortie de l'iPhone 4s je me rue chez mon opérateur pour acheter le précieux.


Symptôme de celui-ci : grésillement dans l'écouteur lors de communications.
J'appelle Apple quelques jours après l'achat, qui m'en livre un nouveau le lendemain.


Symptôme du second : Vitre tactile qui ne répond pas tout le temps + bouton Power tout mou!
J'appelle Apple, qui m'en livre un nouveau le lendemain (hier pour info)


Symptôme du troisième : le tiroir de la carte SIM ne s'enfonce pas complètement dans l'iPhone, il dépasse d'un demi millimètre et accroche sur mon étui!!
J'ai appelé Apple tout à l'heure, qui préfère m'envoyer un nouveau tiroir plutôt qu'un nouvel iPhone.


Depuis j'ai essayer le tiroir d'un iPhone 4 et le même soucis apparaît ! Donc lundi quand je recevrai le tiroir, je pourrai certainement appeler à nouveau Apple !!


Malgré tout ça je reste un grand fan des produits Apple (j'en ai des tas !) mais je trouve vraiment navrant d'avoir autant de soucis avec un produit neuf.


J'ai demandé un geste commercial, en vain !!


Je poursuivrai mes mésaventures s'il y en a !  En espérant que le 4ème soit le bon !!


----------



## yanikfiat (15 Novembre 2011)

Suite et fin :

J'ai reçu le tiroir de la carte SIM => Même problème

Rappel de l'AppleCare, la personne hallucine de tous mes problèmes et me transfère à sa supérieure (senior advisor).
Elle prends mon dossier en main, et s'excuse 2000 fois pour tous les soucis !
On fait à nouveau la demande d'un échange de téléphone.
Entre temps mon compte bancaire se voit débité de 19,14 euros, le prix du tiroir de la carte SIM que j'ai reçu!!!!!!!!!! POURQUOI TANT DE HAINE ?!
Je rappelle la senior advisor (elle m'a donné son numéro "perso") et me dit qu'on arrangera ça quand j'aurai reçu mon nouveau 4s.
Je reçois l'iPhone... 2 jours de tests et tout va bien, aucun problème apparent ! Youpi !!
Je contacte la supérieure, elle aussi soulagée que tout fonctionne, elle me propose de visiter le site d'Apple et de choisir un produit d'une valeur max de 50 Euros !

Donc si on enlève les 19,14 euros du tiroir ça nous fait 30,86 Euros de geste commerciale.

ça va, ça aurait pu être pire !

J'attends donc mes enceintes iHome à 49,95 euros ! 

Allez, longue vie à Apple !


----------



## Fredo44 (13 Mars 2012)

t'as vraiment pas de chance toi !ahahaa

Content que tout se soit bien terminé pour toi  Et longue vie à APPLE


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Fredo44 a dit:


> t'as vraiment pas de chance toi !ahahaa
> 
> Content que tout se soit bien terminé pour toi  Et longue vie à APPLE



heu... il a écrit il y a 4 mois :rateau:

_Déterrage de topic en bonne et due forme_


----------



## Fredo44 (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> heu... il a écrit il y a 4 mois :rateau:
> 
> _Déterrage de topic en bonne et due forme_



le "déterrage de topic" est interdit sur macG ??:mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Ai-je dis ça ?

Simplement tu fais une petite remarque 4 mois en retard, c'est pas un déterrage "utile" donc j'voulais juste que tu sois au courant


----------



## Fredo44 (13 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ai-je dis ça ?
> 
> Simplement tu fais une petite remarque 4 mois en retard, c'est pas un déterrage "utile" donc j'voulais juste que tu sois au courant



oui jme doute bien, je ne dis pas que des choses utiles c'est sûr


----------

